# Greetings!!



## clbarker (Jun 12, 2008)

Hey! My name's Chris and I'm a student studying Lighting Design at E.C. Glass High School in Lynchburg, VA. I have the deepest passion for theatre and lighting design and hope to pursue a career in this field. 

I've just completed my Junior year and have designed 6 productions educationally and one dance performance "professionally". Last summer I completed an internship with Muhlenberg Summer Music theatre in Allentown, PA. I've worked with several professional designers on our annual production of _The Nutcracker_ which is produced in collaboration with Virginia School of the Arts and in VSA's annual dance performance. Our theatre program produces 7 shows in a season, one being The Nutcracker. That and another show are produced in the E.C. Glass Civic Auditorium which seats nearly 2,200. The opportunities provided by this space and by the excellent theatre program are astounding and I'm so glad to be a part of it all.

I've been reading the forums on ControlBooth for about 2 years (haha) and have just now decided to join and become a part of this! The resources and expertise provided in the various threads around the site have provided me with so much knowledge and opinions on design and electrics technique.

So, I'll head over to the "...Pictures of Your Shows" thread real soon and post some of my work!

Looking forward to posting!
Thanks guys!


----------



## Van (Jun 12, 2008)

Welcome Aboard! Sounds like you have a lot of experience under that Junior belt. I'll head over to the Website and take a look. If you've been reading posts then you've probably already read my motto; Ask what you want, Answer what you can.


----------



## icewolf08 (Jun 12, 2008)

INdeed welcome, as you have been a lurker for some time, you probably know how we operate. Ask any question you have, post any answers you can, and make friends with the search button. Now that you are here for real you may find that you never want to leave.


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 13, 2008)

Welcome to the Booth officially. That's a very impressive high school theater program. You have no idea how lucky you are. Many colleges aren't that busy. Let us know how we can help you.


----------

